# Need help finding 100 watt comparable R30 CFL



## IlluminatingBikr (Nov 27, 2004)

I could use some help...

I am looking for a total of six of these. I need something that is a compact fluorescent and a R30. I would like them to be about as bright as a 100 watt incandescent bulb, but a little less would be okay.

I have been searching and searching, I'm not sure if such a thing exists. I am hoping somebody here might know where I can get these though.

I have two tracks in my living room, with 3 fixtures per track. They used to be just lighting up the living room, and right now we have 65W R30 incandescents up there. We recently took out a wall, so now the living room and kitchen are one great room. And the track lights don't look so bright anymore.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I'm thinking somewhere around the 80-100 watt range would make the room look lit up again, but that is nearly 600 watts, just for the living room alone! So I am hoping there is something that is compact fluorescent that I can use instead.

TIA.


----------



## yuandrew (Nov 27, 2004)

I had a similar problem in my living room and tried compact fluorscents but they didn't have enough "throw" to get the job done.

I currently use 50 watt Philips Halogena spotlights and they seem to be very bright for the amount of power they use plus they have enough throw to get the light down where I need it.

If you really need CFLs, EFI.org sells a lot of them. Here are some floodlights . I wonder if R-40 floods would fit in the track however. The GE Genura and the GE R-40 are
the brightest CFL floods on this page. You might probably end up using Genuras but they are expensive!


----------



## udaman (Nov 27, 2004)

Well you can go to a lighting professional/store in your area and ask for their opinion, ask to speak to experienced tech on the phone for one of the online suppliers. But none will really be able to tell you exactly how much light will satisfy you.

Do you have dimming control on these lights, because that will limit your choices. If R30, are they surrounded by metal or plastic outer cover of the fixture, or do they just screw into a somewhat bare socket? More of a bare socket, or a cover that can be removed would allow any size reflector to be installed (depending on how much the larger size/asthetic offends your senses /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ).

Perhaps a slightly larger PAR38 (again, without seeing your fixture, we can't tell how much room there is to install larger sized reflectors) might give more throw?

If you are using incandescent or halogen now, you are much better off buying more expensive full spectrum fluorescent, because many people (like myself) hate fluorescent tubes 'off' colors and the fact the most regardless of the temperature ratings have very poor color rendering(CRI) capability.

jtr1962 had linked to this full-spectrum supplier before, but while they have a 26w 1800lm(equivalent in total lumen output to the new higher output Halogen 120w PAR38 lamps) version, the detachable mirrored reflector is 'open' ended, compared to many that have the actual spiral tubes covered with clear plastic of semi-opaque covering. This means a bit more glare from the light. Note that of these CFL bulbs/reflectors are said to be fine with 'ventilated' fixtures. If you have your track lights with plastic or metal covers around the screw-in base socket, this is in effect a semi-closed enclosure, considering the BD (base down) arrangement. In other words, it is likely the ballast will overheat and fry the inner components long before you get anywhere near the rated lifespan!

http://www.fullspectrumsolutions.com/compact_fluorescent.shtml

A very slow site that is all behind secured link (at least for me on dial-up) which has many different brands of CFL's and somewhat poorly organized is this one, which lists 5100k lights, but does not give the CRI numbers:
https://secure.tcinternet.net/buylighting/shoppingcart/cflfloods.html

www.buylighting.com


----------



## trolloff (Dec 13, 2004)

This might be a little to late, but I amy have a solution for you. Please let me know how I can get a hold of you and I can discuss this with youu.

Thanks


----------

